# ouch!



## pedromc (Mar 6, 2009)

Look what somebody did to my car,only had it 6 months [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pedromc (Mar 6, 2009)

[


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks really nasty... any idea on the cost to fix it!

Horrible way to say hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome gutted for you mate join here it will chear you up www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] That look's nasty , hope you get it sorted . ps , welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Sometimes (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats horrible 

your poor car!


----------



## pedromc (Mar 6, 2009)

Found out today it will cost about £5700.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats not nice ,welcome anyhow


----------

